# do fish throw up



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I am having major problems with my tank and just noticed one of my fat danios looking like it was throwing up. It looked like it belched out some brown smoky looking stuff









I just did a partial water change because my guppies are dying and 1 danios died on saturday. I have several threads without responses as to what is going on. Need some advise quick


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard other people say that they have seen their fish throw up, have not seen myself though.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

That particular fish is already fat and I saw her look like she was choking up smoky clouds of brown stuff. She was a little lethargic after that at first but now she looks fine. Kind of freaked me out to say the least........


----------

